
“Programming Is Fun” - filiph
https://selfimproving.dev/programming-is-fun/
======
rtalvar
Every time I am debugging something I feel something like this: “f*ck this, I
am going to give up if this doesn’t work”, until I finally solve the problem.
Then I get a temporary high for about 5 seconds, rinse and repeat. Maybe there
is something wrong with me, but that’s fun for me lol.

~~~
filiph
I often stay late trying to fix a bug or solve some problem, and I'm furious
when someone distracts me.

Meanwhile, when I do _anything else_ that's as frustrating, I _love_
distractions to a fault.

